# Разное > Толкучка >  "Стрелково-пушечное вооружение самолетов ВВС КА 1941-1945" Е.Н.Кравченко, 2019

## Jhonni

Иллюстрированный полноцветный альбом-справочник по стрелково-пушечному вооружению самолетов ВВС КА 1941-1945 гг, Е.Н.Кравченко, 2019
Альбомный формат 280х205, цифровая полноцветная печать, бумага 140 грамм/м2.
Будет интересен для интересующихся авиацией, для поисковиков, молодежи и т.д. а так же полезен и специалистам боеприпасникам.
....
Цена альбома - 2000р.
Почтовые расходы за вами.
Желающие получить альбом с подписью - пишите в личку заранее!!!!
Либо пишите тут: ____ссылка ___

Масса альбома - 850 гр.
(на данный момент альбомы в наличии).
...
Всем Удачи. 
Евгений К.

----------


## Jhonni

Предлагаю авторскую работу.
Сам придумал, сам собрал инфу, нарисовал, обработал, напечатал.... 

"Made in USSR / Авиационная пушка НР-30"Е.Н. Кравченко, 2019

Альбом-справочник по авиационной пушке НР-30 и ее боеприпасам.
В альбоме дана историческая справка, на какие самолеты ставили пушку и т.д.
Вкладная схема-раскладушка....
Альбомный формат 200х280, цифровая печать, бумага 140гр/м2.....

Цена - 1700р
Почтовые расходы на вас.
........................
Если кому требуется подписать альбом на память - пишите пожелания сюда в комменты, или в личку.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZWf...ature=youtu.be

----------

